# Coursera - free courses by reputable universities



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

There are over 100 courses being offered by this website, and they are given by professors from reputable universities such as Stanford, Caltech, Princeton and Harvard. They were also recently mentioned in the globe and mail.

Here is the list of finance and economics courses. You can also see the full list here.

Anyone interested in taking some of these classes?


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

That site looks really interesting.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

That looks interesting.

This seems kind of like Khan Academy, but less of a toy. I can definitely imagine a day when universities offer lectures in high fidelity, well produced video format (with better visual aids than most professors can muster, where appropriate), and then all the hands-on instruction is done in smaller groups (tutorials, seminars) with perhaps less costly instructors who excel at teaching.

The great thing is that there are immense economies of scale if you can use, say, a really well-done algorithms lecture series for a dozen universities' computer science programs. It might also allow schools to offer more depth as part of their degree programs.


----------



## pablito (Apr 3, 2009)

This looks awesome... thanks for link Debs!


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to be critical of free stuff, but the introductions and course descriptions I've read are pretty low level stuff.

Great for Universities to advertise, and possibly extend this type of content delivery to improve their programs, but as a user, not really very advanced material.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out Udacity... although it's more of a computer/science one since it's senior Google people... it has basic courses but also some advanced ones.

Actually, thinking of it being google people, that makes me shudder... education sponsored by advertisers


----------

